# SA-Port Gawler Sunday



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I launched at Port Gawler as the weather was pretty bad and the river is sheltered from the wind and waves. I thought I would try my hand at catching Bream on SP's and Hardbodies. Never really tried before but I gave it a red hot go. I snuck stealthily along the mangroves dropping flick baits in likely spots for about 2 hours just like I'd seen on TV, so it must be the right method. :? 
Did not get a touch so I have some strong doubts about my Bream technique. ;-) 
Can anybody give me a few tips on catching Bream in the Northern Adelaide areas, like I said I have never really tried before and I think it requires a bit of finesse that I do not have?
I know there are big bream in the Port Gawler River as I have seen them many times while fishing for ST's.
Anyway after abandoning the Bream pursuit I went out to the mouth of the river and tied up to a dead mangrove and waited for the tide to come in.
It was worth the wait as mullet, Yellowfin Whiting, ST''s and even the odd undersize KG Whiting all made an appearance in about 60 cm's of water.
They only hung around for about 1 hour as the tide ran in but it was pretty entertaining while it lasted.
I was pretty pleased that the Yellowfin are already showing up,hopefully it will be as good as last summer when catching bag limits of 20 was pretty common and many fish over 40cm were bagged. 
Looking forward to another top season along our Northern beaches (Port Gawler, Middle Beach, Lower Light and further north). All good reliable spots in the summer and no power boats as it is too shallow.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Great to hear the YFW are turning up  
Had some great fun catching them in the shallows last year on surface lures ;-) 
Don't be disheartened with no bream. Pt Gawler can be a hard spot as the local big bream population just love to make things hard for you, have been there many times and heard them laughing at me :shock:

If your wanting to get onto lure fishing the best thing I did was to get a copy of Berkleys Soft Plastic with Adam Royter its well set out ;-) 
For hardbody lures grab a copy of "How to Fish Rapala Lures" 

For some info have a read of AKFF fish of the Month "Bream" post other than mine :lol: there is some great info
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=27164


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

*OldDood, well done on the Yellow fin.Mullet and Salmon trout...I used to fish the Gawler river a fair pit for Breambo's with mixed results (there are some stonkers in their)...Stealth as in approach and finnese tackle is the Key..Did you head upstream or downstream (some great spots downstream as far as you can paddle in the vicinity of a pipe crossing the river overhead and a track with a culvert)...Scott..*


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice all.
I will perservere. Bream are tricky devils and I would imagine that the big ones in the Pt. Gawler river have been there many years and become very smart!
With the amount of dedicated bream fisherman that have fished there over the years the dumb bream would have disappeared years ago.
;-) I have seen some monster bream on the surface many times (briefly). It seems to me that sneaking up on them will not work. I think they are too wily. Is it better to just tie up to a mangrove at a likely spot, stay quiet and wait for them to come to you?


----------



## Turok (Sep 17, 2009)

Port Gawler is one of the hardest spots to fish ive only ever hooked up to one fish there it was a huge flattie that chewed through a thirty pound leader.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Turok said:


> Port Gawler is one of the hardest spots to fish ive only ever hooked up to one fish there it was a huge flattie that chewed through a thirty pound leader.


I usually only go to Port Gawler when it is too windy to fish anywhere else. I have caught quite a few mullet, STs & Yellowfin there and once a monster Bream (for me anyway) on a camo worm even though I was targeting monster Yellowfin (Nearly 50Cms! but only on camo worms with a largish jig head). It is nice to know that bream are particularly difficult to catch at Port Gawler (I wonder why?) I think I might practice my bream skills around the Port River in future.
Thanks for the input.


----------

